# Are you happy?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Are you satisfied in life?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> Are you satisfied in life?


Yes , yes I am. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes, but I consider myself lucky, not average or normal.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Are you satisfied in life?


Ask me 30 seconds before I do my last gasp. Make it a minute if the girl is 2 days past 18 but just watch out for the bullet.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Am I satisfied?
Happy?
Overall, yes.
Although I don't necessarily see satisfied & happy as the same thing-certainly there is an overlap, but my happiness is not in my circumstances.

My overall state in life, the people in it, the relationships & the non material stuff make me happy.

Are there sad things? Yes
Things that make me angry or frustrated at times? Sure.

But I am still happy overall.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I enjoy peace of mind.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't let anything piss me off, so .. yeah, I'm happy.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep! Very happy!

Love my wife. My home. My life...

But what makes me happier is finding another odd piece of gear to play with !


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty much. I don't dwell too much on the losses, and I like my lot in life, as tenuous as it can be. Today is my 36th wedding anniversary, my kids love me, my relatives are okay. Things will be tight financially as I age, but whatever. The world is a fucked up place, but my place within it is okay.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

How do you define happiness?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

(PDF) Multiple Discrepancies Theory (MDT)


PDF | A fairly thorough account of multiple discrepancies theory (MDT) is presented, with a review of its historical antecedents and an examination of... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net





The theorist used to be at Guelph but is now at UNBC. The basic idea is that happiness and satisfaction are a function of the comparisons one makes.

One of the observations some have made is that excessive use of social media tends to result in higher rates of depression and UNhappiness. MDT would suggest that comparing oneself to the exaggerated representations of others' lives on Instagram and Facebook leads to perceptions of one's own life as insufficient. 

Me, I'm happy because I ordered 10 CA3094 chips from a Chinese supplier 2 months back, thinking they might be fake but at least they were cheap. They arrived last Friday, and sonuvagun they're all good. I made myself a Small Stone, and still have some left over to repair my friend's Microsynth. I'm easy to please, and a cheap date.

"Happiness" and "satisfaction" are related, but not identical. Happiness is more mood-related and transitory, where satisfaction is more prospective and retrospective. For instance, if I ask someone if they are "happy in their work", their response will reflect how interesting or frustrating the tasks are, how they get along with their coworkers or boss or customers, etc. If I ask them how _satisfied_ they are with their job, they start thinking about things like prospects for future promotion, their pay given their perception of their own past job performance, and what they think other people like themselves are getting.

If a person is satisfied, they tend to be happy. However, one can be happy but not satisfied.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Pretty much. I don't dwell too much on the losses, and I like my lot in life, as tenuous as it can be. Today is my 36th wedding anniversary, my kids love me, my relatives are okay. Things will be tight financially as I age, but whatever. The world is a fucked up place, but my place within it is okay.


Congrats!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Happiness is an emotion. I don’t feel any single emotion all the time. Satisfied? I am somewhat satisfied with my current life, but I have some goals I’d like to accomplish before it’s over.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think that's how I feel too (as JDTO).

Overall my life is pretty good, probably looks better to others than I feel about it myself, because a lot of us see the negatives on a more frequent basis...I'd love to lose some weight, sleep better, have enough $ in the bank to not have to put up with working for someone else, more sex, longer summers/shorter winters, not miss a single moment of my kid growing up, more quality time, spend less time looking in the rear view mirror now that Im on the wrong side of 45 etc.
and its not that these are luxuries, but then you see others with much bigger problems and it puts it in perspective.
Im not really aiming for happiness as much as contentedness, bc happiness seems to be an innate thing some people have that is not contingent on having things a certain way or amassing acquisitions.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I think happiness depends on circumstances .. before Virus, happy ... had to visit Service Ontario .... line was 1/4 mile long, service moved at glacial speed, with the current restrictions what used to take 30 min. now takes 4 hours .. happy about that ? nah


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Fred Gifford said:


> I think happiness depends on circumstances .. before Virus, happy ... had to visit Service Ontario .... line was 1/4 mile long, service moved at glacial speed, with the current restrictions what used to take 30 min. now takes 4 hours .. happy about that ? nah


ya, theres some inconveniences, shopping is worse, lots of stuff is sold out and delivery times are slower.
On the bright side, traffic is much slower around here, our streets are generally quieter, I don't have to slog through traffic a few times a week to go to an office I don't like, I fill my gas tank 1x a month instead of 2x per week, and I cant remember the last time I used an alarm clock 
My wife says the sky seems clearer.

The glass will always be half empty and half full at the same time.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

No. Please send money.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

hmmmmmm....loaded question really.
happier than I have been for years 
more satisfied than ever 
some $$$ cushion in the bank ... not worrying about the next "payment"
rich ? hardly , but my needs are small and I'm comfortable now.
and still get to yell at the kids on my lawn ... ya, things are pretty good right now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> How do you define happiness?


About the same as defining normal.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> No. Please send money.


I would but some of the casinos are open again here. If I win big there or on the Lotto Max ticket I have I'll think about it. Just a little something to keep your mind functioning for now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I disagree with Mooh ( sorry bud ) the world’s not screwed up just the situations of the world.
Tomorrow I will be discharged from vgh after a mini stroke and realized just how happy and satisfied in life I am listening to my 16 year old grand son playing dust in the wind for me ( hospital has a 1 person/ 1 hour visit restriction) over FaceTime.

But yep I’m alive and doing fine ( relatively speaking ) so bring out the band and let the music play.
And know we make our own happiness each and every day. Life doesn’t suck but sometimes we fo


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

@Ship of fools 
Glad you're on the mend.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Fantastic question, buttnut. 

On the outside, my life seems like a dream - stunning younger girlfriend, great physical shape, full-time living on a resort in a flat I don't owe shit on, retiring before 45 so I can travel and figure out what's next on life's agenda. I'm not rich, but I'll never not have. It kinda helps that there isn't anything material I want - outside of excellent food and a high standard of physical comfort, ha. I'm where I need and want to be...consistently, constantly.

Like I said...that's the outside. My inside's are another story - a much better one. 

I don't really care who believes me, but there's definitely something to ancient buddhist practices of tummo or Chandali. Once you get past all of your inner bullshit and barriers, some 'thing' comes to fruition (This 'thing' also happens to be the initiation process undergone as a 33rd degree free mason - fucking white people). I firmly believe that once you tap into this crap that's been known by many through the ages, you're absolutely set.

The world is a joke and a play. Most people allow it to be a drama. I prefer comedy and softcore porn. Kidding. 100% hardcore or I'm limp.

I could go on forever, but I'll just leave it here. Half of you **** are probably scratching your balls and wondering "what the fuck?" anyway.

Hint: when you stop searching for that 'tone' as you rifle from delusion to delusion, you're one step closer. Hahaha. I'd wager there's a direct correlation between constantly seeking for that gizmo (you name it) and happiness.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> Fantastic question, buttnut.
> 
> On the outside, my life seems like a dream - stunning younger girlfriend, great physical shape, full-time living on a resort in a flat I don't owe shit on, retiring before 45 so I can travel and figure out what's next on life's agenda. I'm not rich, but I'll never not have. It kinda helps that there isn't anything material I want - outside of excellent food and a high standard of physical comfort, ha. I'm where I need and want to be...consistently, constantly.
> 
> ...


I am " wondering 'what the fuck?'"...Ive been gone 18-24 mths from here and you've got a trophy girlfriend and a new life? Jeez...I still remember how crazy you were about your wife. Sorry to hear it went south, but sounds like you landed nicely.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> retiring before 45 so I can travel


Any thoughts as to which travel destinations are a priority for you? If so, why those destinations (in brief). I'm not intending to pry into anything personal and I understand if you prefer not to expand on anything.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Fantastic question, buttnut.
> 
> On the outside, my life seems like a dream - stunning younger girlfriend, great physical shape, full-time living on a resort in a flat I don't owe shit on, retiring before 45 so I can travel and figure out what's next on life's agenda. I'm not rich, but I'll never not have. It kinda helps that there isn't anything material I want - outside of excellent food and a high standard of physical comfort, ha. I'm where I need and want to be...consistently, constantly.
> 
> ...


So you got religion and you're saved. BFD. If you want to sit naked in a snow bank while you focus on your breathing, go for it. Don't let you're Chakra droop. Me, I'll stay a Druid and have fun. As far as "stunning young girlfriends" go, I've had some and found that they don't last long. Especially if you're "not rich" and have baggage.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> I am " wondering 'what the fuck?'"...Ive been gone 18-24 mths from here and you've got a trophy girlfriend and a new life? Jeez...I still remember how crazy you were about your wife. Sorry to hear it went south, but sounds like you landed nicely.


Yeah, kind of a long story, but her and I are on fantastic terms. We've been separated now for about a year and a half.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Any thoughts as to which travel destinations are a priority for you? If so, why those destinations (in brief). I'm not intending to pry into anything personal and I understand if you prefer not to expand on anything.


India firstly. There's something I need to wrap my head around, and I won't until I go there. I'd also like to trek the camino way across the top of spain with my son, but that's not for a while.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> So you got religion and you're saved. BFD. If you want to sit naked in a snow bank while you focus on your breathing, go for it. Don't let you're Chakra droop. Me, I'll stay a Druid and have fun. As far as "stunning young girlfriends" go, I've had some and found that they don't last long. Especially if you're "not rich" and have baggage.


I'm not religious, nor have been saved. I'm not asking anyone to 'last long' either. Whatever happens, happens.

I don't want to sit in a snowbank or focus on my breathing. I also don't know what it means to be a druid and have fun, but I'm guessing it has something to do with having a less than average life that's full of bullshit, shitty relationships, weak family bonds, shadowed by a massive lack of accomplishment - all topped with a wonderfully clouded ability of self-observation. If you wanna be a druid, go for it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> I also don't know what it means to be a druid


There’s a song by Spinal Tap that explains about druids real good; apparently they liked to dance around a lot.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I DO , grrrrr....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> ...but there's definitely something to ancient buddhist practices of tummo or Chandali.





Adcandour said:


> *India firstly.*
> 
> There's something I need to wrap my head around, and I won't until I go there.


I was wondering if India would be somewhere near the top of your list.
Are you hoping to go to Tibet also?


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

In a nutshell, yes. Even if everything starts to go wrong, I think I will still be a yes, life has been wonderful, I know happy is not a trait, but rather a state. I've had so much positive in my life that even if the future goes bad in the short term, my recollections will carry me through along with my innate belief that my problems, will, as they always have, work out. Happiness is not as stable as pleasure, but I get a lot of that too, and that makes me happy


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> I'm not religious, nor have been saved. I'm not asking anyone to 'last long' either. Whatever happens, happens.
> 
> I don't want to sit in a snowbank or focus on my breathing. I also don't know what it means to be a druid and have fun, but I'm guessing it has something to do with having a less than average life that's full of bullshit, shitty relationships, weak family bonds, shadowed by a massive lack of accomplishment - all topped with a wonderfully clouded ability of self-observation. If you wanna be a druid, go for it.


You don't want to control your inner heat and breathing yet you talk about the "ancient" Buddhist practices of Tummo/Chandali. That must be the female part coming out in you. As far as family bonds go, my son has been there for me and has been my best friend for 40 years.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wardo said:


> There’s a song by Spinal Tap that explains about druids real good; apparently they liked to dance around a lot.


There was a guy in my high school who got drunk 1 night and humped a tree. We called him Druid.
His name was Rob.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> I was wondering if India would be somewhere near the top of your list.
> Are you hoping to go to Tibet also?


Maybe. I'm not sure what the plan is once I get over there. I'm not really interested in hiking and uncomfortable travel, but I'll be open. From my understanding, I will be going to somewhere touristy, but I'll be able to access an area that tourists typically can't get into. I guess we'll see.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Diablo said:


> There was a guy in my high school who got drunk 1 night and humped a tree.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> You don't want to control your inner heat and breathing yet you talk about the "ancient" Buddhist practices of Tummo/Chandali. That must be the female part coming out in you. As far as family bonds go, my son has been there for me and has been my best friend for 40 years.


I no longer _need_ to sit in a snowbank or control my breathing. I _should_ put a label on what I'm talking about in an effort to be somewhat coherent, so I chose buddhism and freemasonry. 

I'm glad your son is behaving like a son.🤪


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Practically everyday is fun and exciting because I make it so. I love my life. I am not rich by any means but very comfortable financially. My husband and I are still deeply committed to one another and we are still in love after all these years. And.....seriously the fact that I am able to play guitar whenever the desire hits makes me giddy. It makes everything better.

Today is especially exciting, full of joy and happiness. I am playing with a brand new bunch of ppl tonight downtown. I am counting the minutes. It’s been almost 5 months of not playing with others. And yes, we will be wearing masks.

I try not to dwell on the past because there have been too many devastating incidents to count that make me very sad and that were beyond my control. It’s a waste of energy to give this anymore thought than it deserves. Forwards not backwards.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I've owned various Gibson guitars for over 30 years and never had a headstock break.
I am truly blessed.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I've owned various Gibson guitars for over 30 years and never had a headstock break.
> I am truly blessed.


Wow, me too. I never realized how fortunate I am. With the plethora of broken-headstock Gibsons out there - I would wager probably in the 90% range going on internet lore - I guess I've been very lucky. I've had a couple for decades and they haven't self-imploded yet. Whew! So I guess I'm this happy ......


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> Fantastic question, buttnut.
> 
> On the outside, my life seems like a dream - stunning younger girlfriend.....


pics or you're overcompensating for your repressed homosexuality.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> There was a guy in my high school who got drunk 1 night and humped a tree. We called him Druid.
> His name was Rob.


So that's where Groot came from..............


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> pics or you're overcompensating for your repressed homosexuality.
> View attachment 322358


Shit, give me some time when she's not hanging around. Did I mention she's my next door neighbour? Yikes, right?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> Shit, give me some time when she's not hanging around. Did I mention she's my next door neighbour? Yikes, right?


My 2nd wife was my 13 years-younger next-door neighbour.

It was a very bad idea.

Fun and exciting at the time though.

Still - it was a very, very bad idea.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> pics or you're overcompensating for your repressed homosexuality.
> View attachment 322358


She took this yesterday with no filter (kids these days and their goddamn filters). I think she's beautiful, but her personality is absolutely off the charts in my book. I've NEVER been (let alone known) with a chick who can make _me_ laugh (it's always been vice versa). Our humour and just about everything else is complementary. After a 6 month post-separation 'sewing of the oats', I gave up on trying to meet someone. She was an exception.

She needs to work through a couple of things before summer ends, or I feel I'll be moving on, but we'll see what happens.

pic removed...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> Shit, give me some time when she's not hanging around. Did I mention she's my next door neighbour? Yikes, right?


Oops, sorry, didn’t know she was reading this with you. Good thing I didn’t mention your herpes or the pending trial for “Jane doe”.








who the fuck reads this forum with a partner though?









very pretty girl. beautiful eyes. french Canadian?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Oops, sorry, didn’t know she was reading this with you. Good thing I didn’t mention your herpes or the pending trial for “Jane doe”.
> View attachment 322459
> 
> who the fuck reads this forum with a partner though?
> ...


She wasnt reading it with me, but moving photos aint easy. She's in my private folder. Havent told my son about her yet...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Adcandour said:


> Havent told my son about her yet...


Hold off until you know that she's a keeper.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Hold off until you know that she's a keeper.


Yeah, Ive been with her 7 months, but still need time. I spoke to a family therapist and theyre saying the same thing amongst a few other things. Just want to cover my bases and make sure im doing things right.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

7 months and you haven't told your son the "This is Daddy's friend....."? No need to go past the friend stage if you don't want to but it depends on how old your son is and how often your son comes over. Personally I never held back anything from my son. Makes things a lot easier. Does your ex know about her? Making sure you're doing things right? Only time will tell about that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> 7 months and you haven't told your son the "This is Daddy's friend....."? No need to go past the friend stage if you don't want to but it depends on how old your son is and how often your son comes over. Personally I never held back anything from my son. Makes things a lot easier. Does your ex know about her? Making sure you're doing things right? Only time will tell about that.


I've mentioned we are friends. He doesnt care much for her, which was expected. 

My ex knows I have a gf, but doesnt know its her. After yesterday, I think she might. Everyone arrived at once yesterday afternoon. My girlfriend's identical twin, her kid (who likes my son), my son, my ex, guys purchasing my amp from kijiji...

It was an interesting few minutes...


----------

